# 2013 Motobecane 550HT first bike...



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

Im looking for this to be my first bike. Ive looked at craigslist, LBS, and BD/other online stores. For my size, over 6'2", it is too challenging to find used bikes in my area. SO, I found BD. 350$ is about my max on spending limit.

Originally selling for 450$ on BD I think this is a pretty decent first bike for the money Im spending. I know some of the pieces simply wont be the greatest, but if I have to upgrade a thing or two I can handle that.

Here are the specs:

*Frame*Custom 7005 Aluminum Trail-Tuned POWER STAY frame, bi-axial gussetted downtube, sculpted rear dropouts with replaceable rear derailleur hanger, 2x H2O bosses (14",16", 18" frames only have 1 set of bottle boss), International Standard rear disc mounts *Fork*Longer Travel SR Suntour SUNTOUR SF12-XCT-V4-MLO-DS W/LOCK OUT-100mm*Crankset* SUNTOUR XCT-V3 22/32/42T, Aluminum Arms
170MM(13~16")/ 175MM(18~23") *Bottom Bracket* Sealed Cartridge SUNTOUR BB10-XCT-SQ*Pedals*ATB Beartrap (metal cage - other brands have plastic)*Front Derailleur* SRAM FD-3.0-A1 TOP PULL*Rear Derailleur* SRAM X4 long cage*Shifters*SRAM X4, 8 Speed Triggershift (24 speeds total) *Cassette/Freewheel*Cassette 11-32T 8 Speed (24 speeds total) *Chain*KMC Narrow 8 speed *Hubs*Formula DiscSpecific Aluminum (black) Rubber Sealed Ball Bearing mechanism, QR*Spokes*Stainless Steel*Rims*DA18 - Double Wall Aluminum*Tires*Kenda Blackwall 26 x 2.1*Brakes*TEKTRO Draco Hydraulic Disc Brakes*Brake Levers* TEKTRO Draco Hydraulic Disc*Headset*Cane Creek Internal Sealed caged ball bearing VP A42E 1.125 inch*Handlebar*Skye Comp W:620MMxR:20MMx6 DEGREES, ALLOY BLACK Aluminum Riser*Stem*Skye Comp Threadless EXT:90MM(13"~16")/110MM(18~23")x10 DEGREES, ALLOY BLACK Aluminum*Tape/Grip*WTB Dual Compound Palm Pillow*Saddle*WTB Speed V with comfort groove*Seat Post*Skye Aluminum Micro-Adjust 300MM*Seat Clamp*Alloy w/QR

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you would be much better off buying used in your price range. You have to be patient, but it's hard to ride in these very cold temperatures where I live right now anyways. I would keep saving and try to stretch your budget to 500-600 dollars. If you can manage to do that you could get a very nice bike in that price range. I managed to get one with a fox fork and full xt for that price several years ago. I have sold it since then, but it is definitely possible to purchase a very nicely equipped bike for just a little more than your budget. I think you would be much better off saving, buying a good used bike instead of buying this one from bikes direct, upgrading parts, etc. Buy once and buy it right. Ask around at local bike shops and see if they know of anyone with a bike for sale, craigslist, etc. and keep saving until then.


----------



## KennieC (Feb 3, 2013)

I live in Jacksonville and we have a BD retail store....the offer the same type of service ( or better) than any of my LBS.....I'm looking at a few different options myself right now, including a Cannondale from World Famous city cycle which is right around the corner from me.....but the Motobecane value seems hard to beat....and at our BD retail location the guys there are pretty laid back and cool. There doesnt seem to be alot of love here for bikes from BD....but from what I'm seeing the are really nice....


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

It'll be a fine first bike. Without knowing a lot more, I can't say if it will be appropriate for what you want to accomplish.

This might help: http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/noob-buyers-guide-811009.html


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Your weak point is the fork and you would probably see a lot of benefit from being on a 29 HT.
The Suntour fork is a bike path and easy trail component. It was never designed for challenging trail riding. It lacks an adjustable rebound damping circuit(pogo stick). The internal metal bushings are not designed for multiple bumps at speed. And it's heavy.

Here is a recent experience--
And he paid 1100 for that

"HOLY COW! I've been rather upset after buying my 2k12 spec rockhopper comp 29er. It has not been performing and felt like it was trying to kill me on these hard Phoenix trails. I went to sell it and decided at the last minute to just try and upgrade it. Went with the Easton EA 90 XC 29 UST Rim's w/ Marzocchi Corsa SL LR 100MM fork. 

The original Suntour XCR fork should be taken out back and shot. I ran all over some XC and single track today. Easy stuff where I would normally get off the bike, changed to me flying down it without brakes. I felt like the bike drove me before, never holding a line or taking a bump. Today, I picked my lines, made jumps, flew over rock gardens, and generally had a blast. It was wonderful to be able to pick up the front end and maneuver."


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

I had looked for a while for on sale, craigs, ebay, etc.. But my size. 6'4". is very challenging to find my size frame. Ive gone ahead and ordered the bike. I believe it will do me well as a first bike. In the super I might try to upgrade some pieces(such as the fork) or just get a brand new bike. Either way, it will be a learning experience for me, but I appreciate the feedback.

I looked a rockhopper as my first bike as well too! I will keep in mind one of the main components to upgrade being the fork. Most BD bikes has the low quality fork and I understand that. BUT being a college student, I can only do so well right now haha


----------



## Satanic Pizza (Feb 28, 2012)

A budget is a budget and that is a low budget. If you are set on buying this - and you seem set - I would invest an extra hundo and get a rigid fork and take off that piece of carp suntour fork. you'll appreciate the drastically lessened weight of the front end and most likely better handling the rigid suss will give you. Hydro discs are nice.

but a 26er xc/trail bike in 2013 and at your height -- what you thinkin mang?

edit: it appears that in the time it took me to write this you have purchased the bike.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

I know my height truly messes with everything. But like I said this may just be my bike for a couple months to get me into it. I know i will love mtbiking, I always have with walmart bikes. But ill look into the fork. Is it something easy to install or would I need to check into an LBS for help with that? 

And from what I read on the motob forums, I found the 550ht to be best for what I need. Pretty decent durability, decent components besides the few terrible ones, etc. I will definitely update you all once I been riding the bike to see how my 350$ spent plays out.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Satanic Pizza said:


> A budget is a budget and that is a low budget. If you are set on buying this - and you seem set - I would invest an extra hundo and get a rigid fork and take off that piece of carp suntour fork. you'll appreciate the drastically lessened weight of the front end and most likely better handling the rigid suss will give you. Hydro discs are nice.
> 
> but a 26er xc/trail bike in 2013 and at your height -- what you thinkin mang?
> 
> edit: it appears that in the time it took me to write this you have purchased the bike.


He's thinking people 6-2 have been riding 26 inch MTBs for 25+ years are now paying extra for 29ers and 26ers are a good deal.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

KennieC said:


> I live in Jacksonville and we have a BD retail store....the offer the same type of service ( or better) than any of my LBS.....I'm looking at a few different options myself right now, including a Cannondale from World Famous city cycle which is right around the corner from me.....but the Motobecane value seems hard to beat....and at our BD retail location the guys there are pretty laid back and cool. There doesnt seem to be alot of love here for bikes from BD....but from what I'm seeing the are really nice....


It appears you already have your mind made up and purchased the bike. I was just saying if you were patient you could've found a much better value used with your budget and only have to buy once. Now you're already talking about upgrading the fork and a "good" fork upgrade will cost as much as your initial bike purchase. Buying once and having all the components upgraded would've been more beneficial in the long run, from whatever brand, but it appears you want to get out and ride asap.

Since that is the case, you made the right choice. I live in the midwest and we do not have a Bikes Direct store. It's good to hear you have that advantage and they're good people to work with. Let us know what you think about the bike. Enjoy the sport. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Everything I have heard about Motobecane and everyone I have talked to that owns them loves them. At a $350 budget I think that is probably a damn fine bike to get you out riding.

The question is however, what type of riding do you plan on doing and if you will quickly outgrow it or not.

If you set on not spending any more than $350 then I say go for it. 
Another company I hear good things about is Airborne and they too have a $350 bike
Airborne Bicycles. Skyhawk

Not saying it is better but worth looking in to.

Also, even though bikes are generally more at your LBS, keep in mind they build the bike and tune it. Then often offer a free tune up after it is broke in and some shops even give free life time tune ups. So spending a few more dollars may be worth it.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

When I first started MTB 3 years ago I set my budget at 350. Bought an Iron Horse Maverick 4.5 which is a solid bike, but soon outgrew it. Although I told myself I wouldnt ever pay more for a bike, within 6 months I was in a Santa Cruz Heckler. Night and Day with how they rode. Found a sweet deal and now the iron horse is my loaner bike. But wait theres more. Another 6 months go by and I got into a SC Nomad. WOW, what a ride. Sold the heckler and bought that nomad. From there the sickness continues. I sold that nomad and bought another newer nomad. Then I sold another newer heckler I found a good deal on and flipped that into a profit. Long story short, I now own a SC nomad, and just got a Knolly Chilcotin I am building up. The Motobecane will be a good bike to get you out as others said. And if that gets you hooked, go for it. It makes no sense to buy a more expensive bike if in the end you dont even like biking much. But be warned, if you get hooked, your done! :thumbsup:


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Kelp said:


> But ill look into the fork. Is it something easy to install or would I need to check into an LBS for help with that?


It is easy to swap a fork. Plenty of videos and more on maintenance too. It is always worthwhile to develop the simple skills to take care of your ride. No LBS service on trail.

Suspension fork upgrade installation - YouTube

Don't think this sport is not for you if the fork beats you up on fun/difficult trails.


----------



## Satanic Pizza (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah a fork is a very easy install. like even I can do it.

Bikesdirect branded frames are fine, just make sure you go over the entire bike for assembly. I've seen some real sloppy stuff from them. But, if you put in the little bit of time up front to double check that everything is tight and greased properly, you can save yourself a lot of time and money down the line when things can break or wear from improper assembly.



pmac said:


> He's thinking people 6-2 have been riding 26 inch MTBs for 25+ years are now paying extra for 29ers and 26ers are a good deal.


people do a lot of silly things, don't they.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

I plan on trying to do the simple brake adjustments etc on my own. Get a feel for it because I want to eventually be able to do it on my own. But Ill probably bring my bike to a LBS to have them do a once over. someone i cant trust lol


----------



## KennieC (Feb 3, 2013)

The OP has already purchased a bike from BD..... I haven't ....I have my crap MTB for now that keeps me riding, but joined here and visiting alot of bike shops to get better educated on what I really need....I had just punted out to the OP that we have a BD retail location here in Jacksonville, and that the quality of the bikes are as good as any that I've seen from other LBS as well as there service .... But I'm a different boat than most as Bikes direct is a LBS for me.....



Rod said:


> It appears you already have your mind made up and purchased the bike. I was just saying if you were patient you could've found a much better value used with your budget and only have to buy once. Now you're already talking about upgrading the fork and a "good" fork upgrade will cost as much as your initial bike purchase. Buying once and having all the components upgraded would've been more beneficial in the long run, from whatever brand, but it appears you want to get out and ride asap.
> 
> Since that is the case, you made the right choice. I live in the midwest and we do not have a Bikes Direct store. It's good to hear you have that advantage and they're good people to work with. Let us know what you think about the bike. Enjoy the sport. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

eb1888 said:


> Don't think this sport is not for you if the fork beats you up on fun/difficult trails.


My first bike had an the Suntour XCT and it will beat the crap out of you on pretty much anything other than a gravel road. 
My next bike has the Suntour XCR and although it is not much of an upgrade and still not as nice as the air sprung fork on my other bike, there is one hell of a difference.

Good news is, you can upgrade to the Suntour Raidon for $150 (26er) or $175 (29er) through their upgrade offer right now.

So either of the Motobecane or Airborn + $150 for the Raidon brings your cost to $500 and you will have a damn fine bike for $500.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelp said:


> I know my height truly messes with everything. But like I said this may just be my bike for a couple months to get me into it. I know i will love mtbiking, I always have with walmart bikes. But ill look into the fork. Is it something easy to install or would I need to check into an LBS for help with that?
> 
> And from what I read on the motob forums, I found the 550ht to be best for what I need. Pretty decent durability, decent components besides the few terrible ones, etc. I will definitely update you all once I been riding the bike to see how my 350$ spent plays out.


Are you 6'2" or 6'4"? What size frame did you purchase. Your html fu is weak, so I think I saw the bike spec'd up to 18" frame size? I hope you ordered a larger frame than 18".


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sorry but $350 for a mountain bike that you want to do trails on is not going to be fun. Stop drinking beer and eating out... Even making minimum wage you should be able to spend decent money on something love.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

warpdatframe said:


> I'm sorry but $350 for a mountain bike that you want to do trails on is not going to be fun. Stop drinking beer and eating out... Even making minimum wage you should be able to spend decent money on something love.


I disagree. Riding bikes on trails is fun. You don't need to spend a lot of money on a bike to enjoy riding a bike.

It's not really your place to tell people how they should spend their money.

Does a more expensive bike make sense for some people? Sure. But it's not required to have fun.

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## Notactjack (Jul 11, 2012)

I just want to say that who cares how much you paid for the bike as long as you ride it. I made the mistake of buying a low mid level bike. I got stuck on this 29er thing. Without really knowing about mountain biking. I knew that after a few months I wanted to upgrade again, but I still had not paid off the first bike. If I had to do it over again I would buy the cheapest bike I could just to learn what I wanted then drop the cash on a bike I knew I would enjoy.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

Notactjack said:


> I just want to say that who cares how much you paid for the bike as long as you ride it. I made the mistake of buying a low mid level bike. I got stuck on this 29er thing. Without really knowing about mountain biking. I knew that after a few months I wanted to upgrade again, but I still had not paid off the first bike. If I had to do it over again I would buy the cheapest bike I could just to learn what I wanted then drop the cash on a bike I knew I would enjoy.


^^Much appreciated. I want to get a buy that will just start me off somewhere. I dont need to go dropping tons of money on something right out of the get go. If need be I can upgrade for a bit (fork, seat, pedal, etc.) until I decide to get a new bike. The only bad thing ive heard about BD is that someone installed something wrong and screwed themselves. I think for the amount of money I put into it, I will surely enjoy every cent of that 350$... And thats what I really want.

I dont spend my money on beer and eating out. I just dont have money. Im not working because this semester has killer amounts of homework. Ive always wanted to mountain bike, I did on a walmart bike when I was a kid.

Annnnnd YES I definitely got the 22.5" frame lol. 18 would be the death of me.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

warpdatframe said:


> I'm sorry but $350 for a mountain bike that you want to do trails on is not going to be fun. Stop drinking beer and eating out... Even making minimum wage you should be able to spend decent money on something love.


Spending $350 for a mountain bike is more fun than not having a mountain bike at all.

You also make an assumption that the OP is eating out all the time and drinking beer. 
It may be true and if so, that is his business if that is what he wants to do with his money. He may spend $350 and realize that he is enjoying the ride and camaraderie of the sport and see fit to spend more money on a nicer rig even if that means cutting back in areas like beer and eating out.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Spending $350 for a mountain bike is more fun than not having a mountain bike at all.
> 
> You also make an assumption that the OP is eating out all the time and drinking beer.
> It may be true and if so, that is his business if that is what he wants to do with his money. He may spend $350 and realize that he is enjoying the ride and camaraderie of the sport and see fit to spend more money on a nicer rig even if that means cutting back in areas like beer and eating out.


This is most likely what will happen. Im getting in to this with a couple of friends as well. They have rich dads who got them specs lol. Either way, I just want to have fun, and group riding will be awesome. I cant wait to get my bike. Im practically dying from anticipation. Watching videos, reading the forums, or just anything to feed my hunger for mountain biking without actually being able to do it.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I started out on $460 29er with the same fork and mechanical disks and realized I fell in love. Had a mishap with the bike and replaced it with a $500 29er with XCR and still mechanical disks and loved it. I have a FS 29er now also with nicer suspension and hydros but plan on keeping the hard tail too.

Other than the fork the 550ht probably has nicer components than my hard tail. 
Like I said in an earlier post check the suntour Raidon as an upgrade on the fork for $150

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/if-you-want-upgrade-your-suntour-fork-830657.html

That is a steal for that fork and is the only thing I would stress upgrading when you have a little extra cash. After that just upgrade things you want or as they break.

If the bike puts a smile on your face, you made a good purchase.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

I definitely keep that in consideration. Ill probably give it a couple weeks and see how it goes. How much would a fork like that normally go for?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Depends on where you buy it, but new you probably wouldn't find it for under $200 anyplace else. 

Air sprung forks usually start around $200-$250 for the entry level ones if you find them on sale.


----------



## buryurfear14 (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought the Motobecane 600HT a year ago and I love the bike. Its definitely not like my old Iron horse FS, but it was affordable and definitely gets the job done. I went for the 600HT because of the rock shox dirt2 fork. I've rode yellow blue and red's with this bike and it handles it well, carries plenty of speed, and the fork does a good job with a 220lb rider. It has needed a lot more ride to ride maintenence and tweaking than my old bike, but nothing crazy. I DID however bust the fork after a quick decision to jump over a washout 4' to flat ground. Rode 9mi back to the LBS though! Rock shox made the repair for free. 

Go for it! When you figure out your riding style, whats comfortable after a full day of riding, and the kind of obstacles you want to build to be able to tackle, THEN go to your LBS and test ride a bunch of stallions and pick your prize winner.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah this will definitely be a bike where i run it to the ground. figure out what i really wanna do when i get my second bike. i know that the suntour xct is complete crap, so i might at least get an xc28 or 32 or something along that line.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

There is a Suntour loyalty upgrade program.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

wmac said:


> There is a Suntour loyalty upgrade program.


What do you mean? Is there some advantage to me using the xct? like discounts or something?

EDIT: I have heard about this actually. the Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 26" for $150.. Is that actually a good deal though? Is it a good fork?

Alsooo, would that raidon fit my motobecane 550ht front suspension? I dont know too much about forks and how they fit etc.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Kelp said:


> What do you mean? Is there some advantage to me using the xct? like discounts or something?
> 
> EDIT: I have heard about this actually. the Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 26" for $150.. Is that actually a good deal though? Is it a good fork?
> 
> Alsooo, would that raidon fit my motobecane 550ht front suspension? I dont know too much about forks and how they fit etc.


I posted a link to it on the first page (last post).

Yes, it will fit.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotcha, is it a relatively new fork on the market? I was trying to find reviews on it. 150 for air suspension is just super low and sounds like a super good deal.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Seems there's too much importance being placed on the rig and not enough on the rider.

I rode a $110 department store bike my first two seasons mountain biking. It was a deplorable, heavy, pogo-sticking piece of junk with marginally effective v-brakes and single-walled rims that tacoed if you looked at them wrong, but it was all I could afford and all I was willing to spend at the time.

But it was enough.

It got me in the saddle and out on the trails, it introduced me to a wonderful group of people, it kept me reasonably fit, and it helped me better appreciate the amenities that Idaho and pricier bikes offer.

Seven years and three bikes after I first straddled that deplorable piece of junk, mountain biking has become more than an alternate exercise to jogging; it has become a way of life, and it all started with my "ShopKo Special."

So I'll echo what buryurfear and other wise men have said: buy what you can afford and enjoy it. Treat it well and it will treat you well. You might even find yourself in the same boat with many of us on this forum--addicted to a pastime that both pleases and punishes you (like that "wild child" you met freshman year and can't get out of your head).

Personally, I wouldn't even think of upgrading that 550HT. Replace only what is needed to keep it running. In the meantime, save your money; you'll need that dough for a new bike later on or for some other hobby that catches your fancy. Besides, that rig is at least three times as nice as my ShopKo Special.

Lastly, ignore what the condescending bike snobs have to say. Just ride, baby. Just ride.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

SR Suntour Radion RLD Fork Review - BikeRadar

SR Suntour Raidon LOD Air Forks (OE) Review - Evans Cycles

It rates well but isn't perfect. 
However, for $150 it is great.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

hdparrish said:


> Personally, I wouldn't even think of upgrading that 550HT. Replace only what is needed to keep it running. In the meantime, save your money; you'll need that dough for a new bike later on or for some other hobby that catches your fancy. Besides, that rig is at least three times as nice as my ShopKo Special.
> 
> Lastly, ignore what the condescending bike snobs have to say. Just ride, baby. Just ride.


This man gives good advice. I echo - to ride until it breaks - then replace/repair/upgrade.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

That's how I feel. Wen to a bike shop the other day and the guy there was just a complete dick. Told him I had already bought this bike and I had a few simple questions and all he did was shoot me down. Already decided that I am not ever using that bike shop for tune ups or anything. Just downright rude.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Kelp said:


> That's how I feel. Wen to a bike shop the other day and the guy there was just a complete dick. Told him I had already bought this bike and I had a few simple questions and all he did was shoot me down. Already decided that I am not ever using that bike shop for tune ups or anything. Just downright rude.


If you work at a shop, there really is no excuse to be a dick but if somebody bought a bike from online then started asking questions about setting it up theirself or purchasing other stuff that they had no intentions of buying from the shop, I can kind of understand why he would be one.

Hopefully that is not what you are doing.

But yeah, some shops can be elitists. 
If you don't like one, then move to the other.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

No I had some questions about things to consider if I wanted to upgrade, and stuff like that... Also asked about doing check ups for me and pricing for that, and sending items thru them to get, etc. I wanted to confirm everything I read and heard from you all. No offense, but hearing the same thing from more than one source is good. 

His reasoning was I am a biker for 20 years, okay cool I get that, but everything he said was essentially 'law'.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Kelp said:


> His reasoning was I am a biker for 20 years, okay cool I get that, but everything he said was essentially 'law'.


Yeah, like I said there can be some elitists out there who forget what it is like to be new. 
A first bike purchase can be tough especially when you can't afford a lot. It is a shame though because a little better attitude could have yielded the shop a little extra cash.

I have an elitist shop around here. Some of the staff is cool some are just kind of pricks. 
They have a lot of employees though so I go in there occasionally and to look around. If I see something I want, I will buy it but it isn't the first place I choose to look. There is another shop here that I have never had anything but good experiences from and use them often but a friend of mine had a bad experience there and she always tries to convince me to go someplace else. I think that she may have just caught somebody on an off day. That being said, check out some other shops but maybe one day go back in there and see if that really is their attitude or if the guy just accidentally rubbed you the wrong way.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah I will give them another shop. But right now Im just pumped for my bike!! It came in but i had to ship it to my hometown and Im at college right now. Soo.. I have to wait another week and a half to ride itttt. Ahhh the suspense is killing me.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah, the waiting is the worst.

It's like that when you buy new parts, too. Even though you have a perfectly ride-able bike, the wait for new shinies to arrive at your door can be agonizing.


----------



## Happycoop (Feb 10, 2013)

FWIW, I logged over 60k on a Motobecane w. absolutely no issues. BikesDirect was great in terms of price, although to be fair I never had to deal w. them on a customer service issue. Best of luck


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Happycoop said:


> FWIW, I logged over 60k on a Motobecane w. absolutely no issues. BikesDirect was great in terms of price, although to be fair I never had to deal w. them on a customer service issue. Best of luck


Am I reading 60k miles with no issues right? That's amazing! What model?


----------



## Happycoop (Feb 10, 2013)

wmac said:


> Am I reading 60k miles with no issues right? That's amazing! What model?


That is correct. It was the Motobecane LeChampion (road bike w. Ultegra). It was my first road bike and eventually became my commuter bike for several years. I had to replace the front wheel, but that was only due to a wreck caused by a lousy driver. Other than that, it just plain worked.

I think it's a testament to the build quality of Ultegra components (and yes, I've tried many other types, currently running Sram on my tri-bike) as well as the in-house parts sourced for basic items like bars, seat post, fork/frame; with only routine maintenance I never had a failure. To say it was money well spent would be a tremendous understatement.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

That's awesome, coop. Would you care to share any pictures?

Apologies to Kelp for the derail, but any bike with 60+K miles on it deserves some attention.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Happycoop said:


> That is correct. It was the Motobecane LeChampion (road bike w. Ultegra). It was my first road bike and eventually became my commuter bike for several years. I had to replace the front wheel, but that was only due to a wreck caused by a lousy driver. Other than that, it just plain worked.
> 
> I think it's a testament to the build quality of Ultegra components (and yes, I've tried many other types, currently running Sram on my tri-bike) as well as the in-house parts sourced for basic items like bars, seat post, fork/frame; with only routine maintenance I never had a failure. To say it was money well spent would be a tremendous understatement.


Yes, fantastic testimony!


----------



## Happycoop (Feb 10, 2013)

*Have to search for more recent pics, but here's one*



hdparrish said:


> That's awesome, coop. Would you care to share any pictures?
> 
> Apologies to Kelp for the derail, but any bike with 60+K miles on it deserves some attention.


Don't have my computer with me right now, but here's a photo when it had about 45k miles on it. I went through numerous computers on this bike (they seem to have a limited life span when on a commuter bike that sees weather ranging from sun to sleet to snow). I used the removable clamps to add a rack to the rear for panniers when commuting, but otherwise it was bone stock.


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

No apology taken. I wanna hear about this too. That's just downright impressive with 60k, and that is a sweet looking bike.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

bikes direct has a lot of great bikes at all price points and the more you are willing to spend with them the better value you end up getting, you can only go so low on cutting price on a $350 bike to begin with. As for the op's bike, there are better bikes and there are worse. Make it a point to learn the ins and outs of your bike so that you can do the work on it yourself and save dollars there. then if stuff does break, you will hopefully be able to fix it or at least understand what your options are to fix it. Everyone is quick to point out suntour forks being cheap crank but in all honestly, I'd be every bit as worried about their cheapo crank and having chain rings bend and teeth break. As you learn about bikes you will find good values to upgrade the bike if that is your desire. I was well versed in bike mechanics from my road bikes so when I took the plunge into mtb a couple months ago, I did my own build and went high end right out of the gate and probably spent 50% of what I would have spent buying new. have fun with it


----------



## Cdub4 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was looking at the FS Dawes' from BD, and other than upgrading the fork, would y'all recommend upgrading rear shock? I've heard some people say the spring is too stiff, and me being 165lbs it would probably be the same for me. Maybe eventually upgraded crankset or deraillers?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

There is more than one FS Dawes on Bikes Direct. 

That being said, your front fork absorbs most the bumps so I would upgrade that first but you may want to just consider a different full suspension instead of sinking tons of money in to one of the Dawes or just get a hard tail.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

^Agree


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

It's been said before but it bears repeating: buy the best bike you can afford. If it's an entry level rig from bikesdirect, my advice would be not to bother with upgrades. Just ride it, enjoy it, and save your money for repairs and for an eventual replacement.

Boutique/elitists might frown upon Bikedirect's offerings, but most are a decent bang for your buck and should give you at least a couple of fun-filled seasons.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have enough information to make a recommendation. Anytime people start picking upgrades before the purchase, a red flag goes up.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

hdparrish said:


> Boutique/elitists might frown upon Bikedirect's offerings, but most are a decent bang for your buck and should give you at least a couple of fun-filled seasons.


Not an elitist at all. I think BD is great and I am possibly looking in to getting a Single Speed from them. I just think he is looking at how to purchase a bike all wrong.



wmac said:


> I don't have enough information to make a recommendation. Anytime people start picking upgrades before the purchase, a red flag goes up.


This


----------



## Cdub4 (Feb 27, 2013)

You have a good point about looking at upgrades before purchase. I am on a college budget like the OP, so I'm getting what I can too. I will take some advice here and enjoy what I can get!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

IMO, if you are on a budget, you are much better off buying a hard tail. 
You can get a lot nicer bike for the same price, spend less on upgrading and less on repairs.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

kjlued said:


> Not an elitist at all. I think BD is great and I am possibly looking in to getting a Single Speed from them. I just think he is looking at how to purchase a bike all wrong.


Didn't say or imply that you were. Read a little harder next time.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

You didn't say either way but your post followed me suggesting a different bike so it very easily can be construed that way. So be more clear next time.  No worries either way.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Where's Carly Simon when you need her?


----------

